# "Flakka" apparently this is a drug that makes you get naked, have sex with trees...



## Alex (1/5/15)

"Flakka" apparently this is a drug that makes you get naked, have sex with trees ...[URL='http://m.chron.com/news/crime/article/Naked-paranoids-begging-police-to-save-them-6232828.php']Article says its commonly used in "e-cigs" [/URL]


FORT LAUDERDALE, Fla. (AP) — One man ran naked through a Florida neighborhood, tried to have sex with a tree and told police he was the mythical god Thor. Another ran nude down a busy city street in broad daylight, convinced a pack of German shepherds was pursuing him.


Two others tried separately to break into the Fort Lauderdale Police Department. They said they thought people were chasing them; one wound up impaled on a fence.

The common element to these and other bizarre incidents in Florida in the last few months is flakka, an increasingly popular synthetic designer drug. Also known as gravel and readily available for $5 or less a vial, it's a growing problem for police after bursting on the scene in 2013.










Synthetic Drug Flakka Triggers Bizarre Episodes
AP





It is the latest in a series of synthetic drugs that include Ecstasy and bath salts, but officials say flakka is even easier to obtain in small quantities through the mail. Flakka's active ingredient is a chemical compound called alpha-PVP, which is on the U.S. Drug Enforcement Administration's list of the controlled substances most likely to be abused. It is usually made overseas in countries such as China and Pakistan.

Flakka, a derivative of the Spanish word for a thin, pretty woman, is usually sold in a crystal form and is often smoked using electronic cigarettes, which are popular with young people and give off no odor. It can also be snorted, injected or swallowed.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## PeterHarris (1/5/15)

hmmm. no wonder that little tree in my back yard started looking sooo sexy. i still think she wants me though...

Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## BumbleBee (1/5/15)

Ah! I have the same scale 




and no, I've never been to Florida.... but I do live in a very beautiful forested area

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## FireFly (2/5/15)

You cant see the wood for the trees LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kimbo (2/5/15)

FireFly said:


> You cant see the wood for the trees LOL




The is is a bit weird but love that song

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## JakesSA (2/5/15)

While we on the subject ..

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

